# Grid Work with Baby Girl! (Plus Epic Fall)



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I was going to put this in the critique section (so if you can tell anything from it, speak up!), but the quality turned out _horrible_. Meh. But I really wanted to post something of Baby Girl jumping, so here it is! She's just so cute. For a gaited horse, not bad jumping either!







 

And me hitting the standard. Like a boss.





 





 

And here's my trainer jumping my horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was getting ready to tell you that either your horse was gaited or it was really strung out and then I re-read your post. That's pretty darn good for a gaited horse! I'm impressed.

I couldn't figure out why you fell. I watched it a couple times, did the standard just kind of rip you off? Ouchie!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

She wanted to drift out the opposite way (towards the camera), so I over cued to move over to the other direction. I hit the standard.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mwhahahahahah!!!! I am the Queen of "Over correction"! We should start a club!!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

The _very_ first time I got to use a dressage whip, I over corrected insanely enough for my friends to make me this poster.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I love how after you jump her she moves right back into her gait even though she looks like she's going to start to canter coming off of the jump in one of the videos.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

She so funny about cantering jumps. We had a two stride set up at first. Most "normal" horses would jump the first cross rail, canter two strides, and jump the second one. My crazy little horse managed to canter one stride and pace the rest of the way, causing a major chip in. :lol: It freaked her out enough that the next time, she cantered both strides. She still isn't sure if she's suppose to canter away from the jumps at the end though!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Brighteyes yours and Duffy could be twins- NO JOKE hahaha, she does pretty dances too when I hold a whip... you've progressed if you can tap yours ;D


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats very cute <3I was worried about her Tempo coming into the jumps but then I read your post  Shes pretty cool


----------

